# Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?​*
Der Vergleich untereinander ist schon immer einer der Fortschrittsmotoren der Menschheit gewesen und wird es auch bleiben.

Warum macht jemand was besser, fängt besser, hat das größere Auto, die hübschere Frau etc. - immer vergleicht man sich.

Im Sport wurde das sozusagen manifestiert und in Regeln gegossen - von Kreismeisterschaften bis zu Weltmeisterschaften und Olympiade reicht da die Möglichkeit sich zu vergleichen.

Auch Angler vergleichen sich letztlich immer, sobald man nicht mehr alleine unterwegs ist.

Natürlich gönnt man dem Angelkumpel den größeren oder mehr Fische - aber nicht immer.
Durch Vergleich und gucken wies geht, will man ihn das nächste Mal natürlich "abledern" - verkürzt und vereinfacht dargestellt.

Aber auch beim Angeln, im In- wie vor allem im Ausland gibt es zig Möglichkeiten als Angler, sich zu vergleichen. 

Von "professionellen" Angeboten wie den Basswettbewerben in den USA über die auch schon fast professionell zu nennen Tremarellaveranstaltungen in Italien, über alle möglichen Cups von Herstellern, Zeitschriften etc. zum Fang von Meeres-, Raub- oder Friedfischen, die ganzen Wettangelveranstaltungen der CIPS  im Stippen, Feedern etc., die Hege-, Traditions-, Königsangeln von Verbänden und Vereinen, bei denen auch der Fang verglichen wird - das Angebot ist also da. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibts auch Angler, denen ist das alles zu viel, zu bunt, zu kommerziell oder sie sind aus andere Gründen gegen Vergleiche beim Angeln.

Und da würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich das im Anglerboardforum verteilt.

Wie immer ist das keine repräsentative, wissenschaftliche Umfrage, sondern soll nur ein Stimmungsbild geben.

*Die einfache Frage also:*
Nehmt ihr an Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln mit Fangvergleich teil?

Egal ob im In- oder Ausland, auf Fried-, Meeres- oder Raubfische, von Vereinen, Firmen, Verbänden oder privat organisiert, das alles soll keine Rolle spielen.

Nur der Punkt:
Vergleicht ihr euch bei Veranstaltungen!!




Hier gehts zu den weiteren redaktionellen Umfragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718


----------



## captn-ahab (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Typen in Tarnkleidung, die dann nen 30 Pfund Karpfen wie nachm brandschatzen zur Waage tragen?

Das ist sowas von überholt und peinlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Der Bedarf scheint aber nachm Angebot da zu sein..

Peinlich hin oder her ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Angelkutter ist für mich da ein guter Punkt zum verdeutlichen:
JEDER guckt aufm Kutter beim Nachbarn in die Kiste und vergleicht sich - aber das ist ja privat und nicht organisiert und somit hier nicht gemeint..

Ne Veranstaltung zum Wettangeln aufm Kutter von Verein oder Verband oder gewerblich mit "offiziellem" zählen und Wiegen nach dem Angeln, das ist hier gemeint...


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ja ich nehme bei meinem aktuellen Verein am "Hegefischen" teil. Zum einen, weil es für mich zum Vereinsleben dazugehört und zum anderen, weil mich der Vergleich reizt. Dabei geht es nicht unbedingt um einen möglichen Erfolg, sondern mehr darum, wer wie zum Erfolg kommt. Vom Stipper, über die Plumpsangler, bis hin zum zielfischorientierten Specimenhunter ist alles vertreten.

Das alles ist viel mehr Spaß am gemeinsamen Angeln und feiern, als ein regelrechter Wettkampf. Auch wenn so manche Kollegen doch mit ziemlich verkniffenen Hinterbacken und angestrengten Minen am Platz sitzen, obwohl es um rein gar nichts geht.

Weiterführende Wettkämpfe interessieren mich dagegen gar nicht; viel zu krampfig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Hab gelegentlich teilgenomen und werd es wieder tun wenn sich Gelegenheit bietet und der Aufwand nicht zu hoch ist.

Es geht darum voneinander zu lernen und gemeinsam Angelzeit zu verbringen.
Am Ende wird dann geschaut wer am besten gefangen hat.|bigeyes

Spaß garantiert.#6


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Die Grenzen sind jedoch recht fließend, ein Vereins-Königsangeln z.B. steht da ziemlich zwischen 'privat zwischen Kumpels' und 'klassischem Wettangeln'.
Dazu kommen all die Vergleiche übers ganze Jahr hinaus, prämierte Fang-Tabellen in Zeitschriften z.B.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

hab´ option zwo gewählt.

als jugendlicher hab´ ich regelmäßig an wettfischen, bis landesebene teilgenommen. dann kamen die ersten diskussionen zu dem thema auf und zeitgleich hatte ich die ersten negativen erfahrungen mit anderen anglern gemacht, die ihre fänge, sagen wir einfach etwas sorglos versorgten, da war´s für mich auch vorbei.
danach hab´ ich nur noch am vereinseigenen königsangeln teilgenommen, was aber auch mehr der geselligkeit diente, denn durch die ganzen regeln wurde nicht der könig, der die meisten fische(gesamtgewicht) fing, sondern der, der den schwersten fing. so konnte es durchaus vorkommen, daß man mit einem 200gr rotauge könig wurde, oder eben mit einem guten brassen, einer guten barbe fast sicher könig war. es gab´ aber immer eine super erbsensuppe und kölsch vom fass, für mich das highlight.

im laufe der zeit legte ich auch auf die geselligkeit immer weniger wert, denn nur weil man einen gemeinsamen nenner hat muß man sich ja zwangsläufig nicht unbedingt mögen.

in anlehnung - du musst das angeln lieben, nicht die angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Grenzen sind jedoch recht fließend, ein Vereins-Königsangeln z.B. steht da ziemlich zwischen 'privat zwischen Kumpels' und 'klassischem Wettangeln'.
> Dazu kommen all die Vergleiche übers ganze Jahr hinaus, prämierte Fang-Tabellen in Zeitschriften z.B.


Find ich nicht:
Verein (Königsangeln) ist genauso organisiert wie irgendwelche gewerbliche Veranstaltungen oder die privaten Wettangeln in Holland wo jeder nen 10er zahlt und der Gewinner einsackt - Fang- und Rekordlisten würd ich ausschliessen, da das keine organisierte Veranstaltung mit Anglern vor Ort, sondern nur ne Datensammlung ist...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich habe früher gern an Wettangeln teilgenommen, aber was jetzt in Bayern noch als König- oder Hegefischen möglich ist, macht das ganze für mich unattraktiv:

- Es wird nur der größte Fisch gezählt, weil Wettangeln auf Masse verboten ist. Ergebnis: Zufall

- Die Vereinsmitglieder (nicht der Vorstand!!) haben für Königs- und Hegefischen ein Anfütterverbot durchgesetzt (Antrag auf der Hauptversammlung mit 80% Zustimmung). Ergebnis: noch mehr Zufall

Da gehe ich lieber einen Tag später ans gleiche Gewässer und mache ganz entspannt mein Ding ...


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fang- und Rekordlisten würd ich ausschliessen, da das keine organisierte Veranstaltung mit Anglern vor Ort, sondern nur ne Datensammlung ist...



Nimm diese "Masters..." Jahreswertung vom Blinker. Das ist doch ein astreines Wettfischen. Auch wenn die "Party" im virtuellen Raum stattfindet. Das Anglerboard ist ja auch eine Gemeinschaft, auch wenn wir nicht zusammen an einem Tisch sitzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

nö - organisiert heisst in dem Fall für mich (und ist hier auch so gemeint(ich weiss das, weil ich die Umfrage gemacht habe)):
Am gleichen Gewässer zur gleichen Zeit miteinander zu gleichen Regeln vergleichen, organisiert durch wen auch immer.. 

Nicht virtuell an verschiedenen Gewässern zu verschiedenen Bedingungen


----------



## Knut82 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich gehe hin, aber nicht zum angeln sondern zum Kaffeeklatsch. Beim angeln mag ich es nicht, wenn tausend Leute um mich rumrennen.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ist mir auch wurscht, weil mir der Blinker-Heckmeck eh am A.... vorbei geht.


----------



## Franky (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

In meinem alten Verein wurde der schwerste Fisch "gekürt" - war schon eine Herausforderung, dieses zu erreichen; war aber von mir eher als Spaß zu sehen, es den "alten Säcken" zu zeigen! :q
In meinem aktuellen Verein gibt es ein Gemeinschaftsangeln ohne "Wertung"/Wiegen. Mir ist das inzwischen sehr symphatisch, weil zwanglos und entspannend


----------



## Seele (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich gehe ab und zu hin. Aber eher damit es paar Leute sind und um den Verein zu unterstützen, nicht wegen dem Sch****vergleich.


----------



## capri2 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich kenn das auch nur von früher am Kocher oder Jagst bzw Neckar..
Wurde alles gewogen und gewertet.. "Edelfische" zählten doppelt und es gab als "Preise" Angelzubehör..

War mit meinen Vater damals 3-4x auf so einer Veranstaltung und da waren die ersten 3 Plätze vom Fangerfolg recht überschaubar.. Mein Vater wurde mal 2er mit nem knapp 300g schweren Aal der ja dann doppelt bewertet wurde..
Ging ja auch nur 5-6h das Ganze..
Also kleine rJunge fand ich das spannend heute weiß ich nicht ob ich bei sowas mitmachen würde.. Aber mangels Angebot komme ich auch nicht in Versuchung ;O)


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Andal

Weiterführende...gibt es nicht mehr,jeder der jetzt im neuen Stipperverband Mitglied ist darf sich an allen Veranstaltungen selbst melden.

Man brauch sich nicht mehr Quali, nur Mitglied muss man sein  ^^

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ist aber auch hier nicht die Frage, ob weiterführend oder nicht - nur, ob man sich vergleicht oder nicht.......


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Hi,

 ich finde es schön und wichtig mit Veranstaltungen den Zusammenhalt in Vereinen zu stärken, da sehe ich die genutzten Grauzonen auch als echt ok an.

 Abgestimmt hab ich gegen solche Veranstaltungen, darunter verstehe ich eben organisierte Veranstaltungen, zu denen eben keine Gemeinschaft (Verein) sondern Einzelkämpfer antreten. Da diese Form in D eh verboten sind, passt das. Diese Fischen, die damals eben auch total öffentlich ausgetragen wurden, haben einfach zu viel Futter für Angelgegner gegeben.


 Letztlich finden heute natürlich die ganzen Vergleiche übers Fratzenbuch, Foren und co statt......liegt eben in der Natur der Menschen. Wer aber angeln geht um sich zu vergleichen und nicht in erster Linie es für sich macht, der sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Wandern wird da von gewissen Organisationen vorgeschlagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Die Zahl der Komplettablehner hätt ich aber deutlich höher eingeschätzt.

Ist zwar noch viel zu früh, aber dass das mit mehr Stimmen immer noch "nur" unter/um 10% sein sollten glaube ich fast nicht..


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Komplettablehner hätt ich aber deutlich höher eingeschätzt.
> 
> Ist zwar noch viel zu früh, aber dass das mit mehr Stimmen immer noch "nur" unter/um 10% sein sollten glaube ich fast nicht..



vielleicht liegt´s an deiner arbeit hier - wir sitzen alle im selben boot...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

naja, das glaub ich eher nicht - eher, dass noch nicht genug abgestimmt haben..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Komplettablehner hätt ich aber deutlich höher eingeschätzt.
> 
> Ist zwar noch viel zu früh, aber dass das mit mehr Stimmen immer noch "nur" unter/um 10% sein sollten glaube ich fast nicht..



Ein guter Teil der "liberalen Komplettablehner" hat sich vermutlich in der 2. Kategorie eingetragen. Ich lehne Pferdesport auch ab, für mich ist es aber völlig ok, wenn andere ihn toll finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Wenn mans andern gönnt, lehnt mans eben ja nicht "komplett" ab, das meinte ich mit Komplettablehner:
Dies eben komplett ablehnen und auch anderen nicht gönnen..


----------



## Vanner (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich nehme an diesen Vereinsfischen nicht teil, hab kein Interesse daran, hatte ich auch noch nie. Gönnen tue ich es jedem, der sich dafür interessiert. Vor allem aber, sollten diese Fischen für die Interessierten erhalten bleiben.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Vor allem aber, sollten diese Fischen für die Interessierten erhalten bleiben.


 
Erkläre das bitte mal gewissen leuten die sich Anglervertreter nennen......... ach im übrigen ich musste hier schon wieder lesen das Wettkämpfe in Deutschland Verboten sind.


Langes thema aber offiz. Verboten sind Wettkämpfe im Angeln in De.nicht,das ist immer noch ein Gespenst was durch Verbände verbreitet wurde und wird.


Könnten wir hier öfter haben wenn man nicht so..........darf ich nicht sagen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRo6Ep0Xe-I

|wavey:


----------



## Vanner (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



gründler schrieb:


> Erkläre das bitte mal gewissen leuten die sich Anglervertreter nennen.........



Meinst du, dass die Blindpesen das verstehen würden? Ich zweifle da stark dran.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass die Blindpesen das verstehen würden? Ich zweifle da stark dran.


 
Nicht alle,ein paar gibt es die da Pro denken,die meisten aber...lassen wir das sonst bekommt jemand im Süden wieder Blutdruck ^^.

So nun zurück zum thema sonst mäckert gleich jemand 



|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich nehme an ungefähr 20 Veranstaltungen im Jahr teil.  Aber auch nur, weil ich Zeitlich und Finanziell einfach nicht mehr Stemmen kann.  Ich sehe da nichts Schlimmes oder gar Verwerfliches drin. Zumal es gerade hier im Osten eine lange Tradition hat.


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Na klar nehme ich an solchen Veranstaltungen teil. Ist für mich Teil des Vereinsleben.



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> . es gab´ aber immer eine super erbsensuppe und kölsch vom fass, für mich das highlight.
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Mischung?


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Mischung?


im rheinland  eine durchaus übliche und darüberhinaus noch eine durchaus leckere.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Seit Wegfall der "echten" Wettkämpfe in D,interessiert es mich weder aktiv noch passiv sonderlich.

Hege-/Königsfischen mit Abklopphintergrund Nein Danke.

Aber jeder so,wie er mag.

Mein letztes aktives ist fast auf d.Tag 16 Jahre her:sehr gute Schleie erwischt,gewogen und unter entsetzten Augen retour-als Disziplinierung keine Wertung.

Na und?Sieger im Geiste reicht.

Sachen gepackt..Tschüss

Heute nur noch Vergleiche ala' wessen Barschtaktik funzt besser?

Die Fischgrösse ist dabei meist 
egal..Hauptsache Fun.


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> im rheinland eine durchaus übliche und darüberhinaus noch eine durchaus leckere.



Deinen Verdauungstrakt möchte ich haben#g


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Hallo,

wir haben 3 derartige Veranstaltungen im Jahr, das sogenannte "Anfischen" (so Ende März), das Königsfischen, im Sommer und das sogenannte "Abfischen" (Ende Oktober).
Ich nehme am Königsfischen und am Abfischen teil. Beim Anfischen ist der Raubfisch noch gesperrt und mit dem Ansitzangeln habe ich es nicht so. Vergleichen tue ich dabei nicht, ist auch nicht so möglich, da jeder Teilnehmer nur einen Fisch zur Abwaage bringen darf. Das Ergebnis ist eh meist nur Zufall. Außerdem ist bei uns das Anfüttern grundsätzlich verboten.
Die meisten nehmen mehr aus Tradition teil, da es diese Veranstaltungen schon sehr lange gibt. Das "Danach" ist auch ganz schön.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Darket (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich würde teilnehmen, bin aber (noch) in keinem Verein und für die offenen Veranstaltungen braucht man oft selbst organisierte Viererteams und die kriege ich nicht zusammen. Aber an sich hätte ich da schon Spaß dran. Jedenfalls, wenn das ganze keine völlig verbissene Geschichte ist, man auch mal lachen kann und die ein oder andere Erfahrung austauscht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mein letztes aktives ist fast auf d.Tag 16 Jahre her:sehr gute Schleie erwischt,gewogen und unter entsetzten Augen retour-als Disziplinierung keine Wertung.


ja genau, diese scheinheiligkeit, dann doch bitte lieber die fische zur verwertung, beispielsweise für ´nen vogelpark, einfach aus dem setzkescher ab in den plastesack mit dem kroppzeuch.

wenn ich so zurückdenke war das eigentlich recht lustig damals, hatte dann doch tatsächlich mal einer ´nen fünf-sechs kilo karpfen gefangen, wähnte sich schon als fischerkönig und dann kamen immer irgendwelche spezies, die zwölf kilo lauben, rotaugen und brassen gefangen haben...:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Darket schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, wenn das ganze keine völlig verbissene Geschichte ist, man auch mal lachen kann und die ein oder andere Erfahrung austauscht.



Da fällt mir immer spontan UK's Urgestein Sir Bob Nudd ein.

Fischt Hochkonzentriert(dabei beinahe beängstigend lässig)aber nebenbei für Zuschauer immer  einen Joke parat.

Der geht beim fischen entspannter ans Werk, als die meisten von uns beim rumgammeln auf der Couch.[emoji28]


----------



## ulli1958m (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Habe für *Ja* gestimmt, da ich an ein, zwei Hegefischen im Jahr teilnehme.
Würde auch weitere Veranstaltungen & Wettangeln besuchen, wenn diese hier in der Gegend wären und es die Zeit erlaubt. |rolleyes

An Veranstaltungen mit _"Fisch abschlagen"_ würde ich *nicht* teilnehmen #d

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Komplettablehner hätt ich aber deutlich höher eingeschätzt.
> 
> Ist zwar noch viel zu früh, aber dass das mit mehr Stimmen immer noch "nur" unter/um 10% sein sollten glaube ich fast nicht..


Verschiebt sich mit zunehmender Stimmenzahl ja noch mehr nach unten...

Komisch...


----------



## feederbrassen (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Habe auch mit *JA* abgestimmt.

Zum einen macht es mir viel Spaß und bei den Vereinsangeln bin ich sowieso ,wegen der Vereinszugehörigkeit.

Ansonsten fische ich Privat mit Gleichgesinnten auch um Kohle.

Ausnahme sind Fischen wo abgeschlagen werden muss
wie z.b.  die Bezirksangeln.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ausnahme sind Fischen wo abgeschlagen werden muss
> wie z.b.  die Bezirksangeln.#d


Wie gut sind denn solche Abknüppelangeln der Vereine/Verbände eigentlich noch besucht?

Ohne das jetzt beurteilen zu wollen, kriege ich ja auch mit, dass immer mehr in den halbprivaten Sektor verlagert wird, wo man sich wie früher vergleicht....


----------



## Pinn (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Habe auch mit *JA* abgestimmt.
> ...
> Ausnahme sind Fischen wo abgeschlagen werden muss
> wie z.b.  die Bezirksangeln.#d



find ich gut #6#6#6
Ansonsten würde man die "sinnvolle" Verwertungsideologie in diesen Gliederungen ja unterstützen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gut sind denn solche Abknüppelangeln der Vereine/Verbände eigentlich noch besucht?



Es gibt gute Gründe, warum viele Vereine in Bayern bei Königs- und Hegefischen nur Vereinsmitglieder als Teilnehmer zulassen. Es soll da schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo trotz guter Fänge die Zahl der Fische im Gewässer davor und danach die gleiche war.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gut sind denn solche Abknüppelangeln der Vereine/Verbände eigentlich noch besucht?


 
 Von meiner (Vereins) Erfahrung ausgehend, sind es noch 10-20% der Teilnehmerzahl, im Vergleich zu Setzkescherzeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es soll da schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo trotz guter Fänge die Zahl der Fische im Gewässer davor und danach die gleiche war.


gut formuliert ;-))

und die Heuchelei schön aufzeigend...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

So ein verdammter Schwachsinn....
ich meine, dass man darüber überhaupt diskutieren muss.

Wenn ich früher mit meinem Kumpel unzählige Male gemeinsam zum Angeln gefahren bin, haben wir uns *immer* verglichen. Und ich behaupte, dass immer dann wenn mehr als ein Angler gemeinsam fischen, Vergleiche zum festen Bestandteil des Angeltages gehören. Incl. gegenseitigem foppen.
Und meistens ging es auch um ein Bier oder zwei oder irgendwas anderes als kleiner Ansporn.

Und dagegen wird wohl keiner was haben.

Dass Menschen Ihre Leistungen miteinander vergleichen ist die normalste Sache der Welt, auf der ganzen Welt.

Der Stuss heute ist, dass man den Vergleich nicht als "Grund" zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei anführen darf. Es ist also vollkommen Banane was man tut, man muss es nur aus gesellschaftsfähigen resp. juristisch nicht anfechtbaren Gründen tun. 

Wir in Deutschland haben, nicht nur diesbezüglich, den höchsten Grad an Scheinheiligkeit und Heuchelei erlangt. Wenn wir in irgendetwas unangefochtener Weltmeister sind, dann darin. 

Und ja, ich habe früher regelmäßig an Wettfischen teilgenommen. Heute nicht mehr, weil auch Wettfischen verlogen und heuchlerisch als Hege-, Königs-, Traditions- oder sonstwasfischen durchgeführt werden. 
Ist mir zu verlogen und bigott das Ganze.
Aber wer´s mag, der soll´s gerne tun.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gut sind denn solche Abknüppelangeln der Vereine/Verbände eigentlich noch besucht?


 
In der Szene verpönnt und die meisten Veranstalter sehen auch zu das man umsetzt.Da ich das öfter mal mache mit hänger behälter und co.kann ich sagen das die so oft erwähnte Sterblichkeit nicht bei hunderten toten fischen liegt,sondern selbst transporte über mehre hundert km werden sehr gut überlebt.Beim letzten mal warn es 5 fische von 147kg.

Die Abknüppelveranstaltungen die es noch gibt sind, ich sag mal so,nicht so im gespräch und da manche Vogel/tierparks dank Haken tote Vögel/Tiere hatten,nehmen die nur noch ungern fische von Angelveranstaltungen.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es soll da schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo trotz guter Fänge die Zahl der Fische im Gewässer davor und danach die gleiche war.


 
Das nennt man Bestandsaufnahme ^^ .........
|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gut sind denn solche Abknüppelangeln der Vereine/Verbände eigentlich noch besucht?


in meinem verein klagt man eigentlich auch über stetigen rückgang - interessant in diesem zusammenhang, bei der auschreibung für´s volksfestangeln am pfingstsamstag unter bedingungen -



> Setzkescher
> Wir fischen evtl. mit Setzkescher.
> Bringt alle einen Setzkescher mit.
> Mindestlänge 3,5m.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Was m.M.n.auch übersehen wird,der Wegfall "echter" Veranstaltungen und dem damit verbundenen Rückgang der Aktiven,birgt auch das Risiko eines schleichenden Verlust an Wissensweitergabe.

Früher gabs hier z.B.während d.Saison beinahe alle Nase lang Training,Vereinsvergleiche,Bezirks-fischen etc.

Und immer gut besucht.

Das war für Interessierte
(inkl.Nachwuchsjugend) eine wahre Fundgrube an Tipps zu Ablauf,Taktik,Technik,Montagen,
Zielfischen,Futter etc.

Praxis vom feinsten.

Heute kannste froh sein,das du hier überhaupt noch jemanden triffst,der mit dieser Materie vertraut ist.


----------



## mathei (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich nehme auf Vereinsebene an 4 von 6 Veranstaltungen teil. Bei Zweien geht es auf Friedfisch mit Naturköder. ( großer Klodeckel ist ideal ) Es zählt immer der schwerste Fisch. Bei den anderen auch der Schwerste. Startpreis ist 2 € und Preise gibt es von 5 bis 25 €. Eine Jahreswertung gibt es auch. Da ich mindestens 2 x nicht dabei bin, geht es an mir vorbei


----------



## Fattony (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Bin Komplettverweigerer, entziehe mich jedoch einer Aussage - weil mir die Debatte sonst zu stressig wird.


Gruß Toni


----------



## Ickeforelle (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Komisch, diese immer wieder kehrende Hype um das Thema. 
Hier in Norwegen und Schweden, hat jeder Ort Kommune im Winter mindestens ein Eisangeln mit Preisen für Grössten Fisch, Meiste Fische, Meiste Arten.
Preise kommen von von Unternehmen, Banken, Fährgesellschaften und .....

Kinder, Jugendliche Erwachsene und Rentner alles ist dann auf dem Eis. 
Mit Grill Lagerfeuer und total entspannt. 
Hinterher nach den 3-4std gibt es dann am Grossen Lagerfeuer immer eine Auswertung und keiner hat ein Problem damit. 
Das es ein Wettkampf ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Gibt halt normal tickende Europäer und auf der Gegenseite den deutschen (Schein)Heiligenschein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Normalerweise verändert sich so ab 100 Stimmen so eine Umfrage nicht mehr radikal in der Tendenz, sondern nur in ein paar Prozent hin oder her..

Da wundert es mich doch, wenn die Totalverweigerer immer noch unter 10 % liegen..

Es freut mich persönlich aber ungemein, wenn ich die große Zahl derer sehe, die zwar selber nicht teilnehmen würden, aber es anderen gönnen - diese Einstellung ist die, die Angler weiterbringt..

Hätte ich so auch nicht gedacht, sondern eher dass da der Punkt "egal/irrelevant" deutlich stärker wäre..

Aber so kann man sich täuschen....


----------



## Chefkoch85 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja ich nehme bei meinem aktuellen Verein am "Hegefischen" teil. Zum einen, weil es für mich zum Vereinsleben dazugehört und zum anderen, weil mich der Vergleich reizt. Dabei geht es nicht unbedingt um einen möglichen Erfolg, sondern mehr darum, wer wie zum Erfolg kommt. Vom Stipper, über die Plumpsangler, bis hin zum zielfischorientierten Specimenhunter ist alles vertreten.
> 
> Das alles ist viel mehr Spaß am gemeinsamen Angeln und feiern, als ein regelrechter Wettkampf. Auch wenn so manche Kollegen doch mit ziemlich verkniffenen Hinterbacken und angestrengten Minen am Platz sitzen, obwohl es um rein gar nichts geht.
> 
> Weiterführende Wettkämpfe interessieren mich dagegen gar nicht; viel zu krampfig!



Da spricht Andal mir voll aus der Seele, ich nehme gerne mal am An- oder Königsfischen Teil aber was darüber hinaus geht ist mir einfach zu stressig. Ausserdem erlebt man beim Königsfischen immer mal wieder schöne Überraschungen, wenn z.b. der von vielen belächelte plumpsangler halt einfach mal mit dem höchsten Gesamtgewicht erster oder gar mit dem dicksten Fisch König wird während selbsternannte Profis gar nix oder nur wenig fangen.
Fast schon ein Klassiker ist auch der schwerste Raubfisch - Barsch Ca 100g.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit einen ganz guten Einblick in die Wettfischerszene bekommen und muss sagen das es mir persönlich da viel zu verbissen zu geht. Wenn man das mag ist das ok aber für mich is das nix.

Grüßla


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit einen ganz guten Einblick in die Wettfischerszene bekommen und muss sagen das es mir persönlich da viel zu verbissen zu geht. *Wenn man das mag ist das ok* aber für mich is das nix.
> 
> Grüßla


Seh ich genauso Und begrüße vor allem das fett markierte, danke für diese Einstellung!!

Wär mir auch viel zu stressig, aber wer will, der soll doch einfach können..


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Wir hatten vom Verein gerade erst Anangeln. Für die Kids ein riesen Spaß und der Verein kommt zusammen bei Bier und Wurst. Es war eine gesellige Veranstaltung. Wir haben vom Verein einen Preis für die meisten gefangen cm und einen Preis für den längsten Fisch vergeben. 
Schön war, dass alle Fische auf wundersame Weise aus den Händen geflutscht sind um den See weiterhin mit Leben zu füllen. Die Fische wurden abgeharkt  aufs Maßband gelegt und waren dann nicht mehr zu halten.
So haben wir auch die Bestätigung das die Besatzmaßnahmen Erfolge zu verbuchen haben. Es wurden Laichtiere sowie Nachwuchs gefangen.
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man das nicht so verbissen sieht können viele Nutzen aus solchen Veranstaltungen gezogen werden.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Man muß keinen Fisch töten für so eine Veranstaltung.
Das ganze wird ein Arten-oder Bestimmungsfischen. Der Zweck ist den Fischbestand zu bestimmen und die Zusammensetzung nach Art und Größe. Da können Fische legal gehältert werden (verhindern von mehrfachfängen) und legal zurückgesetzt werden weil es sich um eine Maßnahme, vergleichbar wie ein EFischen handelt. Da werden ja auch alle Fische gefangen, mit elektroschocker und dann wieder freigelassen. Wenn man  dann noch eine kluge Preisverteilungsmethodik (unterschiedliche Fische mit unterschiedlichen Multiplikatoren) hat steht auch die Wapo da und weiss nicht was sie anzeigen soll. Da kann dann der Fischerkönig ermittelt werden und Preise ausgegeben werden. Das ist ja alles nur Anreiz möglichst viele unterschiedliche Fische zur Bestimmung zu fangen und steht nicht als Veranstaltungsgrund im Vordergrund.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Kreative Hilfskrücke

Nur wird man sich bei  best.Gewässergrössen und genau hinschauenden "Gästen" beizeiten die Frage gefallen lassen müssen,warum man nicht auf schnellere/effektivere Methoden zur Arten-/Bestandsermittlung zurückgreift.[emoji6] 

Das muss ja nicht explizit per Angel inkl.Volksfeststimmung,
Preise und Fischerkönig geschehen.

Ganz so blöd,sind die anderen ja auch nicht.


----------



## DUSpinner (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ja, ich war über 20 Jahre auf hohem Niveau Wettfischer. Es war eine schöne und teure Zeit. Trotz Konkurrenz gab es fast keinen Neid, eine gute Gemeinschaft und man gab sich gegenseitig Tipps. So lernte man auch viele Gewässer in Deutschland kennen. Die Fischausbeute war auch wesentlich besser als heute. An Sternstunden konnte ich in zwei oder drei Stunden das fangen, wofür man heute mindestens fünf mehrstündige Ansitze benötigt.
  Dann kam, teilweise von den Anglern selbstverschuldet, irgendwann die Wende, bei der die Verbände eine 180 Gradwanderung unternommen hatten und ihre Mitglieder nicht unterstützen.
  Da war der Zeitpunkt gekommen, mich hiervon abzuwenden und  einen Verbandsausschuss meines Vereines voranzutreiben.  Ich hatte keine Lust, mich hinter Pseudoveranstaltungen der Verbände zu verstecken , mich bei noch erlaubten Veranstaltungen in den neuen Bundesländern zu messen oder ins nahegelegene Ausland meinem Hobby zu frönen. Außerdem wollte ich bei Veranstaltungen nicht das Mitleid der Angler aus dem umliegenden Ausland, bei der das Wettfischen gesellschaftlich nicht geächtet ist, ernten.
  Mit dem einen oder anderen früheren Wettfischkollegen habe ich gelegentlich noch Kontakt. Die Szene ist klein geworden, der Druck der Sponsoren groß geworden und die damalige Kameradschaft ist anscheinend heute auch nicht mehr so ausgeprägt. Der Materialeinsatz ist heute noch größer geworden.
  Seit der Abwendung von der Szene nehme ich aber weiterhin an den Gemeinschaftsangeln meines Vereins teil und das mit Spaß und Gelassenheit und ich freut mich mit dem Newbi bzw. nicht so gut ausgerüsteten Vereinskollegen, wenn sie mal mehr als ich fangen. Am schönsten ist das kühle Bier oder ab und an die Grillwurst nach dem Angeln und dem Anglerlatein bei diesem geselligen Beisammensein.


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von überholt und peinlich.



Eigentlich meine Meinung, aber auf der anderen Seite ist sowas ja identitäts- und gemeinschaftsstiftend für manche. Und da es sich sich hierbei um Angler handelt, kann ich da nicht wirklich was dagegen haben. Und ich hab auch schon an sowas teilgenommen. Weniger wegen dem Wettkampf als wegen dem gemeinschaftlichen Trinken. :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich habe als Steppke eifrig teilgenommen, und es hat mir einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Als die Umstände für Wettkampfangeln dann immer schwieriger wurden, habe ich mich daraus komplett zurück gezogen und war dann schließlich auch nicht mehr organisiert.

Aber den Spaß den wir hatten, und mein Strahlen, als ich mit ein paar Ukels am Kanal Kreismeister wurde, werde ich nie vergessen. 

Würde mir wünschen das die Kurzen das heute auch so unbeschwert erleben dürfen.

Hier in Ungarn ist Wettfischen ein großes Thema, der Verband berichtet regelmäßig und auch mit Stolz.


----------



## Dunraven (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Morgen geht die Saison endlich wieder los, und dann steht bis September im Schnitt mind. ein Hegefischen oder Wettfischen im Terminkalender, auch wenn die Teilnahme seit letztem Jahr aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr so oft möglich ist. Aber die Jahre davor von Mai bis September jeden Dienstag Abend (wenn nicht gerade Unwetter oder Fußball WM/EM mit deutschem Spiel) zum Sommerabendwettkampf meines holländischen Vereins. 150-190 Km gesamt dann zwei Euro Startgeld und bei einem Sieg 4,50 Euro Gutschein für den Fleischer bzw. später auch vom Angelladen akzeptiert. Dazu die Hegefischen und Wettfischen am Wochenende. 

Und abknüppeln, das haben nur 2-3 Angeln in der Saison, und die sind im Fließwasser. Die Veranstaltungen sind aber teilweise auch nicht so schlecht besucht, kommt immer auf das drumherum an. Manche werden kaum besucht, manche gehen zu sowas gar nicht hin, manche werden gut besucht, manche sagen ab und an ok, wenn man eine tolle Veranstaltung hat und nette Kollegen da trifft. 

Mir macht es einfach Spaß neue Gewässer kennen zu lernen, neue Leute kennen zu lernen, neues von anderen zu lernen, sich dabei aber auch zu vergleichen, damit man eben auch Schlüsse ziehen kann, und klar ist es auch nett wenn man mal vorne dabei ist. Aber selbst wenn nicht, dann kann es immer noch ein tolles Angeln sein. Eben wegen dem drum herum, nette Leute, gutes Essen, tolle Gewässer und natürlich auch gute Fänge.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe früher gern an Wettangeln  teilgenommen, aber was jetzt in Bayern noch als König- oder Hegefischen  möglich ist, macht das ganze für mich unattraktiv:
> 
> - Es wird nur der größte Fisch gezählt, weil Wettangeln auf Masse verboten ist. Ergebnis: Zufall



Naja stimmt so nicht. Schau mal nach Sand am Main, oder Eixendorfer Stausee, da sind regelmäßig die großen, weiterführenden, Hegefischen mit tollen Preisen, bei denen es ums Gesamtgewicht geht. Ob Browning, MS, FTM, Mosella usw. da hat jeder namhafte Hersteller eigentlich einen Durchgang.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Meine Stimme ging an Punkt 1:
Weil ich früher schon gerne dabei war und heute nicht weniger gerne!

*Für  Punkt 2:
würde ich stimmen, wenn ich mal verhindert wäre oder irgendwann nicht mehr kann, jedoch jedem gönne an einem Event für sein liebstes Hobby teil zu nehmen.*

Habe früher auch an Vereinsvergleichen und Bezirksfischen teilgenommen und finde es mehr als schade und auch bedenklich,
dass man sich mittlerweile bei jeder Gelegenheit rechtfertigen muss. Auch wir haben uns im Verein angepasst und den Kiloangeln abgesagt. Dafür vor zwei Jahern ein Punktesystem eingeführt. Verschiedene Fischarten werden mit unterschiedlichen Punkten bewertet. Das hat das Ganze sogar interessanter und spannender gemacht. Das schönste dabei ist doch sowieso das Gefrozel bei Speise und Drank im Anschluß. 
Am Sonntag ist es endlich wieder so weit#6
Aus Hegefischen wurde Bestansaufnahme. 
Wer das für Heuchelei hält, ......................


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ja ich nehme gelegentlich an solchen Angeln teil,schon immer 
 aus Fairness für die Mitglieder die das organisieren ,anderseits um auch mal mit anderen zu schnaken wo ,wie ,was grad geht.Es freut mich wenn
 ich gewinne aber es betrübt mich nicht wenn ich mal der letzte sein sollte.
 Meine Pokale und Urkunden sind in Kartons auf dem Dachboden,weil es mir eigentlich nicht viel bedeutet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Viele Vereine und Verbände beklagen einerseits den Rückgang bei ihren eigenen Veranstaltungen, andererseits sieht man, dass um die 40% grundsätzlich an solchen Vergleichsangeln aller Art teilnehmen...

Müssten da Veranstalter aus der organisierten Angelfischerei einfach mal überlegen, ihre Veranstaltungen der Nachfrage anzupassen mit den Regeln?

Oder genügt der oft gehörte Spruch aus der organisierten Angelfischerei:
Früher war das alles anders, da gabs kein Internet, da waren Vereine noch was wert und daher die Veranstaltungen viel besser besucht...???


----------



## DUSpinner (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Normalerweise verändert sich so ab 100 Stimmen so eine Umfrage nicht mehr radikal in der Tendenz, sondern nur in ein paar Prozent hin oder her..
> 
> Da wundert es mich doch, wenn die Totalverweigerer immer noch unter 10 % liegen..
> .....
> ...



Die von Dir betitelten Totalverweigerer tummeln sich aus meiner Sicht nicht in einem Angelforum (höchstens konspirativ) sondern in Pseudo Natur -/tierschutzforen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> sondern in Pseudo Natur -/tierschutzforen...


Du meinst, wie z. B. beim DAFV und den ihn tragenden LV?
Weil es ja nicht viel gibt, was heuchlerischer ist und Naturschützer wollen die ja auch sein - eher als Angler jedenfalls....
:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müssten da Veranstalter aus der organisierten Angelfischerei einfach mal überlegen, ihre Veranstaltungen der Nachfrage anzupassen mit den Regeln?



Wie stellst du dir das vor dem Hintergrund des geltendes Tierschutzgesetzes vor? 

Mein Verein hat bis vor 3 Jahren die Königfischen öffentlich bekanntgegeben und auch Nicht-Mitglieder zur Teilnahme eingeladen. Nachdem am Rande der Veranstaltungen dubiose Gestalten aus der Tierschutzszene mit Fotoapparaten (inkl. Teleobjektiv) gesichtet wurden, vereinbaren wir die Termine jetzt vertraulich im  Verein, Nicht-Mitglieder sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen und Fangbilder sehen nur noch Vereinsmitglieder nach persönlichem Login auf unseren Internet-Seiten.

Die Vereine versuchen (meist) ihr Bestes. Die Gesetzeslage in Verbindung mit sehr aggressiv agierenden "Missionaren" ist das Problem. Und das Gesetz steht auf deren Seite.

Die Situation wird ja mittlerweile nicht nur bei Gemeinschaftsangeln immer schwieriger. Hier in der fränkischen Gegend gibt es zunehmend Anzeigen wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz beim Abfischen von Weihern. Da wird z.B. mittlerweile vor dem Abfischen mit den Behörden diskutiert, wie zehntausend Zwergwaller als Beifang vor der Entsorgung einzeln abgestochen werden können. Das wird alles immer absurder.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Als ich in jüngeren Jahren noch in nem Verein war, hab ich da jedes Mal mitgemacht (Anfischen, Königsfischen etc.) - und das gar nicht so unerfolgreich.

War cool und hat viel Spaß gemacht - schon alleine wg. der Möglichkeit, Equipment als relativ geldgeringer Jungangler abzuräumen. Hab da z. B. mal ne Rolle und nen Kescher gewonnen.

Und nen Jugendpokal, der steht heute noch oben auf meinem Angelschrank.

Das hernachige Grillen war auch immer prima - war da allerdings noch nicht im Bier-Alter |supergri

War alles immer sehr nett und motivierend - zwar schon ein gewisser Wettbewerb, aber ohne heftiges Leistungs- oder gar Konkurrenzdenken. 

Und auch ganz ohne gegenseitige Missgunst.

Habe daher also ausschließlich positive Erinnerungen an diese Vereinsfischen.

Bin aber inzwischen schon lange vereinslos und habe sozusagen mangels Gelegenheit Antwort (2) gewählt.

Mit "richtigen" Wettfischen auf Kreis- oder Sonstwasebene hab ich jedoch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

@ Thomas -früher war alles anders !!
 Möchte ich abstreiten ,also in der Ostzone bekam man eine Jahreskarte
 nur über den DAV ,da haben am Gemeinschaftsangeln bzw .sind in die Wertung gekommen etwa zwanzig Leutchen von 250 Mitgliedern,
 heute hat der Verein nur noch 60 Mitglieder aber davon kommen 10-12 
 in die Wertung (Teilnahme an 3 Angeln)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Natürlich war früher alles anders - und beileibe nicht alles besser..

Dennoch ist die Richtung und Tendenz der Umfrage für mich schon interessant, dass doch so viele dabei sind, die auch anderen was gönnen,wenn sie selber anders denken..


----------



## u-see fischer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Mir geht es wie PirschHirsch, früher habe ich da sehr gerne teilgenommen. Auf Vereinsebene waren das immer sehr schöne Veranstaltungen und ebenfalls ohne großes Konkurrenzdenken und Leistungsdruck. Bei derartigen Gemeinschaftsangeln wurde während und vor allem nach der Veranstaltung auch immer Erfahrungen und Techniken  ausgetauscht und teilweise auch begründet. Als Jugendlicher war das auch immer sehr Informativ.

 Als vereinsloser Angler stehen mir diese Veranstaltungen heute nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

 Habe auch an Ausscheidungsangeln zur Bezirks- und Landesmeisterschaft teilgenommen, muss aber sagen, dass mir das Ganze nicht so gefallen hat. Bei derartigen Meisterschaften wird mit hochspezialisierten  und vor allem hochpreisigem Material gefischt. Dazu war ich als Jugendlicher nicht in der Lage und von daher eigentlich auch immer Chancenlos. Da für mich beim Angeln auch immer der Spaß im Fokus stand und auch immer noch steht, habe ich später an den Ausscheidungsangeln nicht mehr teilgenommen.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Bei uns im Havelland gibt es genug Veranstaltungen, die auch von Vereinslosen Anglern besucht werden können.  Allein, wenn ich an die vier großen Volksangeln im Juli vom Boot aus denke.


----------



## Trollwut (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich nehme bei derartigen Veranstaltungen auch teil..
Mitunter auch deswegen, weil mich dann plötzlich eine Fischart reizt, die mich vorher nicht interessiert hat. Seit ich bei den Angelmasters mitmache z.b. der Aland.


----------



## Raubwels (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Hi,
für mich sind die Antworten 2 und 3 fast identisch!
Habe für mich entschieden Antwort 3 *Das Thema ist für mich nicht relevant/uninteressant*_,_ wobei ich aber auch nichts gegen die Leute habe die es machen.

Ich angel weil es für mich Entspannung ist und ich gerne Fisch esse. Selbst wenn ich an einen Forellensee fahre nehme ich nicht an solchen Veranstaltungen teil, da ich kein bock drauf habe 5 m links und rechts von mir jemanden zu haben, der sich womöglich noch aufregt wenn mal man nichts fängt oder die Anderen mehr fangen_.
_
Beim Angeln bin ich eben gerne alleine oder mit einem Freund/Verwanten aber nicht in der Gruppe, da ich dann nicht abschalten kann.

Aber jedem das seine.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Mal wieder hochholen und an die Abstimmung erinnern..

Tendenz ist immer noch für mich überraschend, mit wenig "Totalverweigerern"..


----------



## Riesenangler (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Am Samstag war unser erstes Vereinsangeln in diesem Jahr.  28 Teilnehmer, 15 Nullfänger. Dafür lausig kalt. Aber die Bocki und das Bierchen zum Ende hin entschädigten. Normal sind bei uns in etwa 40 Teilnehmer.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal wieder hochholen und an die Abstimmung erinnern..
> 
> Tendenz ist immer noch für mich überraschend, mit wenig "Totalverweigerern"..



Hallo Thomas,

leben und leben lassen ist halt viele die Devise.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Wer das gerne tun möchte und Freude daran hat, kann das von mir aus gerne machen, da bin ich völlig leidenschaftslos. 

Ich selbst nehme an solchen Veranstaltungen grundsätzlich nicht teil, weil es mir keinen Spaß macht. Ich war einmal beim gemeinsamen Forellenangeln und das war mir schon zuviel Trubel. 

Ich gehe lieber alleine oder mit einem kleinen Kreis angeln, wann ich will, wo ich will und auf welchen Zielfisch ich will. Auf der Arbeit habe ich genug Stress, viele Leute um mich herum, viel Gequake - da möchte ich am Wasser lieber meine Ruhe haben.
Zudem bin ich überhaupt kein Vereinsmensch, habe bzgl. Angelverein schlechte Erfahrungen mit den örtlichen Vereinen gemacht und beim Angeln spielt der Gemeinschaftsaspekt für mich fast keine Rolle.

Ich kann aber nachvollziehen, dass manche Angler das gerne machen und dann sollen sie das auch gerne tun und in Zukunft auch tun dürfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich bin ja auch eher der Einzelgänger...

Aber z. B. zusammen aufm Kutter, mit mehreren aufm Boot etc., da gehts schon los mit vergleichen....

Aber so bei was "organisiertem", das hab ich auch nach meine Jugend im Verein wieder abgelegt.

Aber ich persönlich finde es gut, dass es das noch gibt, für die, die das wollen - und das (zumindest hier bei der Umfrage), da doch eine ausgeprägte Toleranz gegenüber den Vergleichlern festzustellen ist.


----------



## glavoc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Auch ich gehe gerne alleine oder mit max. noch 2 Leuten zum Angeln. Bin also auch eher Einzelgänger oder im Minitrupp unterwegs. 
Dennoch finde ich es für Jungfischer zBsp. oder Wettkampf-interessierte sehr schade, dass es eigentl. wenn mensch es richtig betrachtet, gar keine "echten" Wettkämpfe gibt! Somit sind faire Vergleiche in D`land bis auf Casting-Wettbewerbe nicht möglich... (und vermutlich auch ein Grund, warum "Profis" in D`land so oft angefeindet/angegriffen werden bzw. ihnen unterstellt wird, dass sie lange nicht so gut sind, wie die Werbebroschüre es behauptet -> wie auch, wenn diese nicht durch Tuniere belegbar/überprüfbar sind?^^)

lg
|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Das Abstimmungsergebniß ist nicht realistisch.
 betrifft ja nur Bordies und da auch nur die ,die in einem Verein organisiert sind.:q (überwiegend)
 So wie ich das aus Vereinen kenne nehmen etwa 33%
 an Vergleichsangeln teil ,wovon es maximal fünf
 sich für die "Elite"haltende richtig ernst meinen und sich richtig in´s Zeug legen. #6
 Interessant sind dann ja auch die Fangergebnisse von 
 200-300 g von ansonsten top erfolgreichen Anglern und
 15-20 Kg der auf das Pötchen scharfen. :q
 Die "Wettkampfreisenden" schätze ich mal um 2-3 % 
 Aber vielleicht ist das in anderen Bundesländern anders ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

offtopic an:


thanatos schrieb:


> Das Abstimmungsergebniß ist nicht realistisch.
> betrifft ja nur Bordies und da auch nur die ,die in einem Verein organisiert sind.:q (überwiegend)


Ei gucke da, worauf sowohl hier im Eingangsposting hingewiesen wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie immer ist das keine repräsentative, wissenschaftliche Umfrage, sondern soll nur ein Stimmungsbild geben.



wie auch im Thread, wo alle redaktionellen Abstimmungen gesammelt werden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch machen wir in unregelmäßiger Reihenfolge immer wieder redaktionelle Umfragen, um ein Stimmungsbild der im Forum vom Anglerboard registrierten User aufzeigen zu können.
> 
> Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!
> 
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

offtopic aus.....


----------



## thanatos (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

hey das war keine Kritik  #d sondern nur eine Gegenüberstellung
 t.m.l. wenn das so rübergekommen ist.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Alles gut!!
;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Schon schön zu sehen, dass Angler mehrheitlich doch recht tolerant zu sein scheinen und selbst dann, wenn sie selber keine Veranstaltungen angeln, das denen gönnen ,die das machen wollen..


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Tja verkauft und verraten......


Das was man in UK noch so lebt wie es damals auch hier in Deutschelande gelebt wurde, muss sich der Deutsche Stipper nun hier anschauen.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoOpyMkv2G4


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

ohh...man....damals war ich noch soooo jung und konnte an ein paar Wettfischen teilnehmen......fand es einfach super geil #6

Schade das es so tölle Veranstaltungen nicht mehr gibt 

Nicht mal im Umkeis von 50 bis 100 km finde ich Hegefischveranstaltungen #d ( an den ich gerne mal wieder teilnehmen würde |rolleyes )

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> ohh...man....damals war ich noch soooo jung und konnte an ein paar Wettfischen teilnehmen......fand es einfach super geil #6
> 
> Schade das es so tölle Veranstaltungen nicht mehr gibt
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibt es das von der Gruppe aus 4x im Jahr, vom Verein aus 3x im Jahr und einmal ein Sichtungsfischen (HaHa) vom Verein wo jeder Teilnehmen kann. Dazu noch 3-4 Events in der Nähe mit hegerischem Background und dem verwiegen der Fische mit Liste. 

Weiß nicht warum das woanders so nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich tue es, ich stehe dazu und ich werde es auch wieder tun. So an die zwanzig Veranstaltungen im Jahr besuche ich und an gut zweidrittel davon nehme als Angler auch teil. Erst vergangdnen Sontag in vier Stunden 18,19 Kilo mit der Feederrute gefangen. Nicht ein Fisch wurde dabei getötet, alle wurden in geschädigte Wasser als Wiederaufforstung oder als Startbestand umgesetzt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weiß nicht warum das woanders so nicht funktionieren kann.



Hängt a. davon ab,wie vorauseilend Tierschutzverseucht der jeweilige Verein
oder Verband ist und b.gerade Ullis Region (meine auch) klassisch Wettkampfgeprägt waren.

Fangen,wiegen,retour..viele hatten nach den div.Gesetzesänderungen schlichtweg keinen Bock mehr auf (Pseudo)Tierschutz umgelabelte Hegefischen u.ä.

Das war für viele in der Region wie Alkoholfreies Bier oder vegetarische Salami..Ersatzabklatsch mit hohem
Gähn Faktor.

Das Fische heutzutage nach Veranstaltungen anschl.im Mülleimer landen,ist ja auch Fakt und die Kehrseite des unbedachten aber TSG gerechten Regelungsirrsinns ala D..Regelkonform  übern Jordan..immerhin.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hängt a. davon ab,wie vorauseilend Tierschutzverseucht der jeweilige Verein
> oder Verband ist und b.gerade Ullis Region (meine auch) klassisch Wettkampfgeprägt waren.
> 
> Fangen,wiegen,retour..viele hatten nach den div.Gesetzesänderungen schlichtweg keinen Bock mehr auf (Pseudo)Tierschutz umgelabelte Hegefischen u.ä.
> ...



nene werden alle verwertet.  :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> nene werden alle verwertet.  :q


*hüstel* 

Pardon..Halskratzen.. das wechselhafte Wetter halt[emoji6]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hängt a. davon ab,wie vorauseilend Tierschutzverseucht der jeweilige Verein
> oder Verband ist und b.gerade Ullis Region (meine auch) klassisch Wettkampfgeprägt waren.
> 
> Fangen,wiegen,retour..viele hatten nach den div.Gesetzesänderungen schlichtweg keinen Bock mehr auf (Pseudo)Tierschutz umgelabelte Hegefischen u.ä.
> ...



Bei uns findet ein traditionelles Angeln im Juni statt, das auch schon von Tierschützern bombardiert wurde, darauf hin hat man ein Sichtungsangeln draus gemacht um Sicherheit zu haben, das Funktioniert ganz gut. Klar ist aber auch, das es kein legitimes Wettkampfangeln ist, sondern ein verkapptes. 

Beim Gruppenfischen bin ich schon dazu übergegangen lebend zu wiegen und zu releasen, weil ich einfach nicht einsehe das unverletzte, fitte und agile Fische für die Mülltonne über den Jordan gehen. Dafür habe ich teils Kritik ernten dürfen, aber ich kann damit leben, weil der hegerische Aspekt dabei auch dem Fakt gerecht werden muss, das die großen Fische eher geschont werden müssen, da Mangelware.

Ich wohne aber auch im tiefsten Osten, da sind die Uhren noch anders gestellt was das Angeln anbelangt und was Tierschutz aufs Angeln bezogen angeht eher gering anzutreffen ist, weil  es eben kein wirklichen Effekt zu erzielen scheint. Dafür herrschen zu viele andere Missstände die Eher im Fokus stehen. (Massentierhaltung, Tierheime )

Dazu noch, das dei sogenannte Nabu hier einen absoluten Mist fabriziert hatte als beim Jahrhunderthochwasser einige Rinder und Pferde ertrunken sind weil weder Evakuierung noch andersartiges handeln der Verantwortlichen (Nabu) getroffen wurde. So schaffst du dir eben auch wenig Argumente.


----------



## Santy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Gruppenfischen bin ich schon dazu übergegangen lebend zu wiegen und zu releasen, weil ich einfach nicht einsehe das unverletzte, fitte und agile Fische für die Mülltonne über den Jordan gehen.




Letztens hast du noch geschrieben, dass du deinem Hund manchmal Brassen mitnimmst, der aber immer nur die Köpfe frisst#6


----------



## gründler (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

*Umsetzen* in andere Gewässer kann auch ein Grund sein und niemand brauch dann Schlachtefest spielen.

|wavey:


----------



## Ørret (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Im meinen Club werden die gefangen Fische nach dem Angeln verwertet. Jeder der seinen Fang nicht selbst verwerten kann oder will, kann seinen Fisch abgeben! Wir haben einige Asiaten und Russen bei uns um Verein die nehmen die Fische mit Kusshand egal welche Art und wie groß.Ein großer Teil der Fische wird auch vom Verein selbst verwertet und zu Frikadellen u.ä. verarbeitet.  
Jedenfalls muß ganz sicher kein Fisch im Mülleimer landen...wenn man will findet man immer ne Möglichkeit was sinnvolles damit zu machen.

Die Fische nur zu fangen,zu wiegen und dann wieder reinzusetzen/umzusetzen macht absolut null Sinn.

Bis denne....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Santy schrieb:


> Letztens hast du noch geschrieben, dass du deinem Hund manchmal Brassen mitnimmst, der aber immer nur die Köpfe frisst#6




Richtig, die kleinen Brassen welche verbuttet sind. Wo ist das Problem ?

Hege bedeutet für mich an meinem Gewässer die Entnahme von Kleinfisch, der Massiv vorhanden ist. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Die Fische nur zu fangen,zu wiegen und dann wieder reinzusetzen/umzusetzen macht absolut null Sinn.



Sehen Amis,Niederländer,
Belgier,Briten,Franzosen und zig andere Nationen "etwas" anders..[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

von vor einem Jahr - mal wieder in Erinnerung bringen..


----------



## JottU (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Mache bei den Veranstaltungen unseres Vereins (An-, Friedfisch-, Raubfisch-, Abangeln) auch mit. Jahreswertung mit Wanderpokal und Gutscheinen für die ersten 3.


----------



## Hümpfi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich selbst war ein paar Jahre auf vielen Wettkämpfen unterwegs. Mit der Zeit wurde mir der Umgang mit dem Fisch auf solchen Veranstaltungen bewusst welhalb ich keinen einzigen Wettkampf mehr Fische und auch nichtmehr Fischen werde. Desweiteren bin ich in einem Verein der Deutschlandweit für seinen Brassenbestand bekannt ist und auch dementsprechend viele Offizielle und Inoffizielle Wettbewerbe gefischt werden. Leider sehe ich nach jedem Fischen die Auswirkungen dieser "Hegemaßnahmen" in form von sehr viel verendetem Fisch. Gegen die üblichen Vereinsfischen wo der Fisch Sinnvoll verwertet wird (Anangeln, Gemeinschaftsangeln, Königsangeln, usw.) habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Geht es aber darum soviel Fisch wie möglich in einen Setzkescher zu quetschen hört bei mir der gute Umgang mit dem Fisch auf.

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Dass dsa ein kontroverses Thema ist, war eh klar.

Finde gut, dass das rauskommt. 

Aber auch gut, dass nur um 10% grundsätzlich gegen jedes vergleichende Angeln sind...


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Geht es aber darum soviel Fisch wie möglich in einen Setzkescher zu quetschen .................



Wobei man Setzkescher noch definieren sollte.
Wenn die Fische anständig behandelt werden und *nicht* in ein Apfelsinennetz gequetscht werden ,die Verluste minimalst ausfallen,wenn überhaupt.

Leider sieht man diese Apfelsinennetze immernoch und sogar Drahtsetzkescher.
Geht garnicht.
Auch generelles Abknüppeln ist unsinn.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung und ich habe kein Problem damit wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wobei man Setzkescher noch definieren sollte.
> Wenn die Fische anständig behandelt werden und *nicht* in ein Apfelsinennetz gequetscht werden ,die Verluste minimalst ausfallen,wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Leider sieht man diese Apfelsinennetze immernoch und sogar Drahtsetzkescher.
> ...



Ich habe im Setzkescher noch keinen toten Fisch gehabt, der sich Sauber abhaken lies. Wenn kleinere Fische tief schlucken, dann gehts manchmal schief, der Fisch übersteht das Prozedere nicht, wird gleich abgeschlagen, landet im Kescher, wird später an die Katzen verfüttert.

Das mir aber Fische im Kescher umgekippt sind kam noch nie vor. Die Meisten waren sogar dankbar, das sie danach in die Freiheit durften. Abschlagen des Abschlagen willens finde ich persönlich schlimmer.

Pro Setzkescher.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Leider ist es bei unsern Hegefischen  PFLICHT! dass die gefangen Fische waidgerecht getötet werden.Es ist ne Schande das man Hunderte fingerlanger Rotaugen töten muss damit man hinterher ne Statistik ausfüllen kann wo drin steht: von 34 Personen 17kg fisch entnommen worden... Sowas ärgert mich (und einige andere aus unserm Verein) maslos.Einziger Wermutstropfen,nach dem Ende der Veranstaltung kommt ein ortsansässiger Goldzahn-Kormoran und nimmt ALLE getöteten Fische zur Verwertung mit nach Hause


----------



## gründler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Leider ist es bei unsern Hegefischen  PFLICHT! dass die gefangen Fische waidgerecht getötet werden.Es ist ne Schande das man Hunderte fingerlanger Rotaugen töten muss damit man hinterher ne Statistik ausfüllen kann wo drin steht: von 34 Personen 17kg fisch entnommen worden... Sowas ärgert mich (und einige andere aus unserm Verein) maslos.Einziger Wermutstropfen,nach dem Ende der Veranstaltung kommt ein ortsansässiger Goldzahn-Kormoran und nimmt ALLE getöteten Fische zur Verwertung mit nach Hause



Da das Umsetzen in andere Gewässer die durch Kormoran und co. geschädigt sind mittlerweile auch von Behörden akzeptiert und genehmigt wird,liegt das meistens am Vorstand oder nen Gesetzestext der das wirklich verbietet.

Anträge einreichen....min. 3.50m x 0.50cm Setzkescher sowie Sachg. Transportbehälter und dem Umsetzen steht eigentlich nix im Wege.

Aber manche Vereine Ausrichter leben halt gern das alte VDSF Ding.....


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Leider ist es bei unsern Hegefischen  PFLICHT! dass die gefangen Fische waidgerecht getötet werden.




Deshalb nehme ich an solchen ,,Veranstaltungen" garnicht erst Teil.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Deshalb nehme ich an solchen ,,Veranstaltungen" garnicht erst Teil.



Deswegen nähere ich mich, wenn überhaupt, bei solchen Festivitäten dem Gewässer nur bis zum Würschtlgrill, oder der Kaffeeschänke und das ohne Angelzeug.


----------



## Hümpfi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

@Feederbrassen 
Ich rede vom Standartsetzkescher 4m Lang Durchmesser mind. 50cm. doch auch hier halte ich die Hälterung für fraghaft bzw sollten genauere Regel diesbezüglich eingeführt werden. In England ist es gang und gebe das nicht mehr als 10-15 Kilo pro Setzkescher erlaubt sind. Bei uns hingegen ist es Standart das auchmal 40kg+ im Setzkescher schwimmen. Welcher Teilnehmer hat überhaupt mehr als einen Setzkescher dabei?Die meisten Fischen sind dazu natürlich im Frühjahr wenn die großen Brassen voll mit Laich sind und gut zu fangen sind. So werden die ohne hin vom Laichgeschäft geplagten Fische noch weiter geschädigt. Nicht umsonst sind die Ergebnisse bei solchen Veranstaltungen bei uns in denn letzten Jahren Rückläufig.



> Das mir aber Fische im Kescher umgekippt sind kam noch nie vor.



Und da liegt der Hund begraben. Wieviele Fische die Massenhaltung im Setzkescher nicht gepackt haben stellt sich erst nach 1-2 Tagen raus. Da sind die Teilnehmer aber schon längst abgereist. Aus denn Augen aus dem Sinn.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Hund begraben. Wieviele Fische die Massenhaltung im Setzkescher nicht gepackt haben stellt sich erst nach 1-2 Tagen raus. Da sind die Teilnehmer aber schon längst abgereist. Aus denn Augen aus dem Sinn.



Und das Stimmt überhaupt nicht ! Ich fische bis zu 100x im Jahr an meinem See vor der Tür, wo mit Sicherheit 30 Hegeveranstaltungen von Gruppen durchgeführt werden, viel Gehältert, viel Zurückgesetzt wird. Was meinst du wie viele tote Fische ich dort sehe ? Wenige.

Wenn du solche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst muss du das auch Belegen können. Weniger Gewicht bei den Ergebnissen sind  mit Sicherheit auch keine Folge vom Setzkescher, diese Schwankungen haben so viele Faktoren, allein dein angesprochener Zeitraum, der Frühling, produziert soviele harte Wetterwechsel......


----------



## Sharpo (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Liegt wohl auch mit an dem Veranstalter. 
Kenne einige welche in der Ausschreibung je nach Gewässer und Fischbestand min. 2 Setzkescher vorschreiben und auch überprüfen.

Aber natürlich gibt es wie überall auch mal schwarze Schafe.

Pro Setzkescher.

1-2 Tage nach dem Hältern?
Wow, Obduktion an den Fischen durchgeführt. Todesursache Hältern?

Kenne Gewässer an dem jedes Wochenende Hegefischen statt finden, da schwimmen keine toten Fische rum.
Und die Niederländer hältern ausschliesslich.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und die Niederländer hältern ausschliesslich.



Die ganze Welt bis auf ein paar ganz wenige Ausnahmen hältert fische.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Würde man der Hälterung als Todesursache folgen, dürften im Shannon überhupt keine Weißfische mehr leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Andal schrieb:


> Würde man der Hälterung als Todesursache folgen, dürften im Shannon überhupt keine Weißfische mehr leben.


:q:q:q
#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

30J. ständiges dauerhaftes schlecht und runter reden mancher ""Angelkollegen und Vertreter"" hinterlässt halt bei manchen ein "Umdenken" im Kopf ob das nun Positiv oder Negativ ist möchte ich nicht beantworten.......


----------



## Hümpfi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



> Und das Stimmt überhaupt nicht ! Ich fische bis zu 100x im Jahr an meinem See vor der Tür, wo mit Sicherheit 30 Hegeveranstaltungen von Gruppen durchgeführt werden, viel Gehältert, viel Zurückgesetzt wird. Was meinst du wie viele tote Fische ich dort sehe ? Wenige.
> 
> Wenn du solche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst muss du das auch Belegen können. Weniger Gewicht bei den Ergebnissen sind mit Sicherheit auch keine Folge vom Setzkescher, diese Schwankungen haben so viele Faktoren, allein dein angesprochener Zeitraum, der Frühling, produziert soviele harte Wetterwechsel......




Wie ich bereits schon erwähnt habe ist mein Vereinsgewässer genauso belagert von Hegefischen von daher spreche ich hier aus Erfahrung - 30 Hegefischen sind bei uns ein schlechter Monat. Da ich viel mit dem Boot auf unserem See unterwegs bin sehe ich auch die Toten Fische die anderen verborgen bleiben. Der ein oder andere Verendete Fisch istja normal aber komischerweise steigt die Zahl rapide nachdem Wochende an dem die meisten Veranstaltungen abgehalten werden. Sie Schreiben ich soll meine Behauptung das Zuviel Fisch im Setzkescher Schädlich ist belegen - Gegenfrage können sie ihre Aussage das dies überhaupt nicht Stimmt belegen? Bitte beachten sie das ich von völlig überfüllten Setzkeschern rede, nicht vom Sinnvollen hältern von Einzelfischen oder "kleineren Mengen"



> Liegt wohl auch mit an dem Veranstalter.
> Kenne einige welche in der Ausschreibung je nach Gewässer und Fischbestand min. 2 Setzkescher vorschreiben und auch überprüfen.
> 
> Aber natürlich gibt es wie überall auch mal schwarze Schafe.
> ...



Das Stimmt das es Mittlerweile denn ein oder anderen Veranstalter gibt der 2 oder mehr Setzkescher vorschreibt und dies auch Kontrolliert, jedoch sind diese leider noch in der Minderheit bzw. steht es in der Ausschreibung intressiert aber niemanden. Hier sollten einige mit besserem Beispiel voran gehen. Obduziert habe ich die Fische nicht, jedoch fällt es sehr auf das meist nach Wettkämpfen die Anzahl verendeter Fische Stark ansteigt. Zudem sind von diesem Anstieg nur Weißfische betroffen. Woher das kommt liegt nahe.

mfg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits schon erwähnt habe ist mein Vereinsgewässer genauso belagert von Hegefischen von daher spreche ich hier aus Erfahrung - 30 Hegefischen sind bei uns ein schlechter Monat. Da ich viel mit dem Boot auf unserem See unterwegs bin sehe ich auch die Toten Fische die anderen verborgen bleiben. Der ein oder andere Verendete Fisch istja normal aber komischerweise steigt die Zahl rapide nachdem Wochende an dem die meisten Veranstaltungen abgehalten werden. Sie Schreiben ich soll meine Behauptung das Zuviel Fisch im Setzkescher Schädlich ist belegen - Gegenfrage können sie ihre Aussage das dies überhaupt nicht Stimmt belegen? Bitte beachten sie das ich von völlig überfüllten Setzkeschern rede, nicht vom Sinnvollen hältern von Einzelfischen oder "kleineren Mengen"
> 
> mfg



30 Fischen pro Monat an einem See ? 

Ich glaube kaum, das ich noch Belegen muss das die Fische nach dem Hältern sterben. Dieser Fakt wird doch seit Jahren schon durch viele Events,den Erfahrungen viele Angler ( wie in diesem Thread auch schon beschrieben wird ) und der Wettkampfszene diskutiert und mit immer gleichem Ergebnis beschrieben. Wenn ich mir die ein oder andere Besatzmaßnahme ansehe wirkt mein Setzkescher gegenüber diesen Transporten als Wohlfühloase.

Sie stellen dieses Extreme als gängige Praxis dar und erzeugen ein Bild des Grauens das am Ende mit einer Einschränkung der Nutzung eines Setzkeschers einhergehen würde. Wo beginnt dann Überfüllt ? Bei ihnen scheint das jeder Setzkescher nach jedem Event zu sein.

Finde ich nicht gut, ein Verbot wäre die Folge, weil die Außendarstellung durch Angler!!!! komplett verzogen und falsch ist.


----------



## Hümpfi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



> Ich glaube kaum, das ich noch Belegen muss das die Fische nach dem Hältern sterben. Dieser Fakt wird doch seit Jahren schon durch viele Events,den Erfahrungen viele Angler ( wie in diesem Thread auch schon beschrieben wird ) und der Wettkampfszene diskutiert und mit immer gleichem Ergebnis beschrieben. Wenn ich mir die ein oder andere Besatzmaßnahme ansehe wirkt mein Setzkescher gegenüber diesen Transporten als Wohlfühloase.



Das sind aber alles Befürworter des Setzkeschers und somit haben diese Aussagen nach meiner Meinung wenig Aussagekraft. Desweiteren wird bei jedem Fischtransport für ausreichend Belüftung gesorgt was im Setzkescher nicht immer der Fall ist.

Ich glaube wir reden gerade auch ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Ich möchte keinesfalls das der Setzkescher Verboten wird. Vielmehr bin ich für seinen Sinnvollen Einsatz und eine beschränkte Fischmenge pro Setzkescher. Keinesfalls ist jeder Setzkescher nach einem Fischen überfüllt jedoch kommt es nach meinem Geschmack noch viel zu häufig vor. 

mfg


----------



## snorreausflake (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



-Nasenmann- schrieb:


> Leider ist es bei unsern Hegefischen PFLICHT! dass die gefangen Fische waidgerecht getötet werden.Es ist ne Schande das man Hunderte fingerlanger Rotaugen töten muss damit man hinterher ne Statistik ausfüllen kann wo drin steht: von 34 Personen 17kg fisch entnommen worden... Sowas ärgert mich (und einige andere aus unserm Verein) maslos.


 Wenn es wirklich ein HEGEfischen und keine Spaßveranstaltung ist, dann ist das töten ohne Verwertung legitim, sofern es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.
 Ob man das persönlich gut oder schlecht findet ist jedem selber überlassen aber gehört halt auch zur Hege....

 In meinem alten Verein habe ich nur ganz selten am Königsfischen oder an den Hegefischen teilgenommen.
 Plätze waren frei wählbar, vor dem Königsfischen z.T. schon ein- zwei Wochen vorher "belegt".
 Gefüttert wurde z.T. auf Teufel komm raus und Streit gab es eigentlich immer....
 Ich hatte auf sowas keinen Bock mehr, aber wem es gefällt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles Befürworter des Setzkeschers und somit haben diese Aussagen nach meiner Meinung wenig Aussagekraft. Desweiteren wird bei jedem Fischtransport für ausreichend Belüftung gesorgt was im Setzkescher nicht immer der Fall ist.
> 
> Ich glaube wir reden gerade auch ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Ich möchte keinesfalls das der Setzkescher Verboten wird. Vielmehr bin ich für seinen Sinnvollen Einsatz und eine beschränkte Fischmenge pro Setzkescher. Keinesfalls ist jeder Setzkescher nach einem Fischen überfüllt jedoch kommt es nach meinem Geschmack noch viel zu häufig vor.
> 
> mfg



Ich muss doch kein Befürworter von Setzkeschern sein um Anerkennen zu können das diese Praxistauglich sind ? Der Setzkescher funktioniert tadellos seit Jahrzehnten. Sie haben lediglich ein Extrem sich ausgesucht um dieses zu diskutieren.

WO beginnt denn zu voll ? Ab welchem Zeitraum ? Setzkescher sind in meinen Augen das kleinste Übel. Wir können gern über den Einsatz von Blei reden, den Millionen versenkten Gummifischen. Aber der Setzkescher, wirklich ?


----------



## Sharpo (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Viele Veranstaltungen in ganz Europa belegen das Setzkescher in der Regel kein Problem für den Fisch darstellen und es dadurch auch keine erhöhte Sterblichkeit gibt.


Zitat:"Das sind aber alles Befürworter des Setzkeschers..."

Andersherum sind die anderen alles grundsätzliche Gegner des Setzkeschers, jedoch ohne Belege für eine erhöhte Sterblichkeit oder Schädigung des Fisches.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die peniblen Niederländer bezüglich Fisch den Setzkescher zulassen würden wenn dadurch 1-2 Tage später die Fische sterben.

Weissfisch ist übrigens auch öfters Opfer von Kormoran angriffen.

Und sicherlich kann auch eine Schädigung beim Haken lösen vorkommen. 
Welche nicht sofort auffällt, der Fisch gehältert wird und dann mit der Masse wieder im See landet und an der Verletzung stirbt.

Ist aber kein Problem der Hälterung.


----------



## Hümpfi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

@Fantastic Fishing
Praxistauglich ist der Setzkescher aufjedenfall da spreche ich garnicht dagegen. Zuvoll ist für mich wenn sich die Fische nichtmehr richtig bewegen können und zusammengepresst sind. Ich meine mich zu errinnern das es sogar in einem Bundesland eine feste Obergrenze für die Hälterung gab oder gibt, da möchte ich mich jetzt aber nicht festlegen. Wenn wir jetzt noch über denn Einsatz von Blei reden, würde ich lieber vorschlagen wir treffen uns auf ein bier in der nächsten Kneipe bevor wir uns hier die Finger Wund Tippen. Sie vertreten die Meinung der Setzkescher sei nicht Fischschädlich, ich vertrete die Meinung bei unsachgemäßer benutzung ist dieser schädlich für denn Fisch. Auf einen gemeinsamen nenner werden wir da wahrscheinlich nicht kommen.

@Sharpo
Wodurch begründen sie das viele Hegefischen aufgezeigt haben, dass der Setzkescher nicht zu erhöhter Sterblichkeit führt? Hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht und das mal untersucht? Sicherlich nicht. Auf der anderen Seite kann auch ich das Gegenteil nicht beweisen. Ich habe nur aus meinen Beobachtungen an meinem Hausgewässer die naheliegensden schlüsse gezogen. Da kommen wir auch auf keinen gemeinsamen nenner. Kormoran ist bei uns kein Thema da diese sich im unbewirtschafteten Nebengewässer aufhalten.

mfg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Praxistauglich ist der Setzkescher aufjedenfall da spreche ich garnicht dagegen. Zuvoll ist für mich wenn sich die Fische nichtmehr richtig bewegen können und zusammengepresst sind. Ich meine mich zu errinnern das es sogar in einem Bundesland eine feste Obergrenze für die Hälterung gab oder gibt, da möchte ich mich jetzt aber nicht festlegen. Wenn wir jetzt noch über denn Einsatz von Blei reden, würde ich lieber vorschlagen wir treffen uns auf ein bier in der nächsten Kneipe bevor wir uns hier die Finger Wund Tippen. Sie vertreten die Meinung der Setzkescher sei nicht Fischschädlich, ich vertrete die Meinung bei unsachgemäßer benutzung ist dieser schädlich für denn Fisch. Auf einen gemeinsamen nenner werden wir da wahrscheinlich nicht kommen.
> 
> 
> mfg



Hümpfi, min Jung, mir geht es um deine Darstellung der Thematik. Im Leben ist alles bei unsachgemäßer Benutzung schädlich. Deine Argumentation, es würde nur ordentlich Funktionieren, wenn die Fische Bewegungsfreiheit hätten, schließt den Setzkescher doch aus, weil sie eben die angesprochene Bewegungsfreiheit für die Nutzungsdauer eben nicht haben ! 

Ich habe deinen Punkt schon verstanden, aber bitte nicht die nächste Regel einführen, weil es den ein oder anderen Dummkopf gibt der auf 2 Quadratmetern 50 Kilo Fisch halten will. Das ist die Ausnahme ! Mir ist es lieber das ich den Kompromiss haben, zwischen Fische am Leben lassen, selektiver Entnahme und meinem Spaß beim Angeln.

Wir haben Themen die wesentlich wichtiger sind, da müssen wir anpacken.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich nehme regelmäßig an Gemeinsschaftsangeln teil, sei es im Verein oder Verbände oder sonst wo.

Mir geht es um die Gemeinschaft und auch etwas ehrgeiz ist dabei

Mir macht es Spaß sich darauf vorzubereiten (Gewässer zu beschäftigen, Futtertaktik, Montage.....).

Und nach dem Angeln bei einem Bier darüber reden was heute ging oder nicht


----------



## Matrix85 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*

Ich finde es traurig das fast 10% der überwiegend Angler hier im Forum, gegen solche Veranstaltungen sind. 
Zum Thema Setzkescher, ich bin der Meinung,die Fische stecken das hältern ohne Probleme weg. 
Außer ein Angler benutzt einen zu kleinen Setzkescher und stopft den mit Fischen unterschiedlicher Größe voll. 

Wer mal bei einer Karpfenteich Abfischung dabei war, und sieht wie rustikal mit den Laichfischen umgegangen wird, der macht sich über ein Setzkescher keine Gedanken mehr  

Wettangelverbot,Nachtangelverbot,Setztkescherverbot,Verbot von Lebenden köderfisch usw. 

Was nicht verboten wird sind die hohen Gebühren beim Fischereischein und Gewässerkarten! 
Schade das wir Angler in Deutschland  keine gute Lobby dahinter haben.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich finde es traurig das fast 10% der überwiegend Angler hier im Forum, gegen solche Veranstaltungen sind.
> .



Und ich finde es traurig das diese 10% es geschafft haben über die restlichen 90% zu bestimmen.

Es war damals schon nur eine kleine Minderheit die für diese Verbote über alle anderen Köpfe hinweg abstimmte,der Großteil der Angler wollte das alles nie so,schon damals nicht mitte der 80er.


----------

